
Variable Fonts: The Future of Web Type (2016) - matthberg
https://typographica.org/on-typography/variable-fonts/
======
bsdubernerd
The future of web type since 2016 has been sad. I still disable web fonts due
to their average lower quality compared to system fonts. Private websites tend
to fare much better to big media outlets here: it's rare to find good readable
fonts that don't just scream "loud type"...

Maybe even worse than that is that the font rendering I get out of newer
Firefox releases (70+) or any Chromium version on linux is not on-par with
system font rendering on linux.

I'm extremely picky when it comes down to font rendering. I read all day and I
tweaked font rendering precisely to my desire. I can spot the difference
between autohinting and native hinting on some fonts just by a cursory glance
on a 200dpi display. Chrome/chromium completely ignores that and gives me a
horrific view of pretty much any font. Firefox hasn't been that bad until 70+,
but if you try to enable webrender it becomes just as bad as chrome.

You know what a web browser should do first and foremost _right_? Text
rendering. I don't care about Web Type, Open Type or any other font feature
until the font that looks perfect on my editor is rendered like shit on a
browser. Browser performance is worthless if I cannot read text clearly.

------
atrilumen
I look forward to when variable fonts work well on all systems. (I really like
rsms.me/inter)

Meantime, rocking the system font.

[https://tachyons.io/docs/typography/font-family/system-
sans-...](https://tachyons.io/docs/typography/font-family/system-sans-serif/)

[https://css-tricks.com/snippets/css/system-font-stack](https://css-
tricks.com/snippets/css/system-font-stack)

------
lawn
So when, and how, can we start using this? Are there any examples or tutorials
available? Or is it so new browsers don't support it yet?

------
globular-toast
This seems similar to Knuth's Metafont.

